# Boats that appreciate in value?



## patrolman (Jan 23, 2018)

I have an old VW Vanagon. It's my third one. I've owned d them for a long time. When I bought my first one it was just an old car but I liked the practicality of it- how much stuff it could haul around and still function like a passenger car, albeit a slow one.

In recent years there has been a spike in interest and their value has shot up. I had 4WD model I sold years ago for $4000 and now see them regularly for over $15,000.

I'm wondering if any sail boats have ever seen a similar phenomenon?

I've always loved Olson 30's and have seen their value hold steady for 15-20 years. Now I am contemplating purchasing a much bigger boat for live aboard purposes as a retirement option (cashing out of our house). I know a boat will never appreciate the way our house has but I would like to think we leave something of value to our daughter when we pass on. 

Any thoughts on what boats that best hold their value?


----------



## rostyvyg (Jun 4, 2017)

A new boat looses 20% it's value the moment it leaves the dealer. A used boat might keep its value, or slightly appreciate since the moment bought used but this is quite rare. Examples of sailboats that hold their value better then others would be Valiants, Island Packets, Swans, Halberg Rassys, Amels, Hauticats. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## patrolman (Jan 23, 2018)

Jboats?


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

Kinda tough to predict. I personally am a fan of the Pacific Seacraft stuff, and a lot of the Perry designs if they've been de-teaked a bit. The Seacraft stuff in particular seems to stay high priced as the years wear on, as do a lot of the Babas and the non-blistered Valiants.

Trouble is that the qualities that make a boat age well and remain an excellent tool for a purpose over time aren't necessarily related to a boat's more common purpose as a status symbol or a trendy design. A big, modernist cabin and a broad beam are what people seem to want going forward, especially people new to the sailing world. I think certain "classics" probably have a higher floor than a lot of boats...but eventually there will be few left who appreciate those sorts of designs. Remains to be seen if the newer, lighter built designs will have the staying power as they age.


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

My father-in-law bought a new, styrofoam Sea Snark from Sears for $100 in the early 1970s. More than 20 years later, he sold it for $200. He is the only person I know who has ever made money on the sale of a boat. 

A boat is a crappy investment. It's not like real estate; it won't appreciate. If you're lucky, it will hold its value but will require constant investment in upkeep. And even if its value appears to hold steady, it will be losing real value because inflation erodes the purchasing power of your money. 

Buy a boat because you love it and because you can afford to own it. Don't buy it because you think it might appreciate in value over time.


----------



## patrolman (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, not expecting to make money, just minimize my losses by choosing a boat with good (better than bad) resale, not for really me but for my daughter when I kick the bucket.

I own a home that has appreciated considerably. I can retire at 60 with full health but a minuscule income and would not be able to afford the mortgage. If I cash out I can get a nice boat 100-200k and have enough cash to manage for 25-30 years....

It's an option I'm investigating. I appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there any hard data on the depreciation curve of used boats? I understand that there are a lot of variables that go into the price of a boat such as location, condition, equipment. We are still discussing selling out Nor'sea 27 with trailer (hint hint) then move up to a larger boat.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Our 1976 Cal 2-29 originally sold for $14,500 in 1976. We sold her for $21,500 in June 2002. In a way, I wish we still had her. She was a great boat but my (much) better half wanted something larger as she said she always felt "nervous" when the "little boat" heeled.

Hindsight is always 20/20, eh?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

i can't think of any boats that appreciate in value.

You certainly might be able to buy a boat, and 10 years later sell it for more than you bought it. But - in that time you must put a lot of money into maintenance - sails, electronics, bottom paint, etc. So I can't think any way you will come out ahead financially.

My bottom line is: Buy a boat you like - that you think is pretty, and sails nicely, and makes you want to spend time on the water. Keep the boat in good condition and you will be way ahead in the end regardless of selling price.

Barry


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought my first sailboat (Capri 14.2) for $700 back in 1998. Sold it a few years later for $2,000 when I bought a bigger boat. That was awesome. Unfortunately it was the only time I didn't take a bath on selling a boat.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

Nonsuch seem to retain value fairly well. Not sure if they appreciate or not, but they're always selling for markedly more than similar sized and aged boats.


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

I've read (fwiw) that Tartan 37s still cost the same as new. Admittedly a dollar doesn't go quite as far as it used to.


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

ThereYouAre said:


> I've read (fwiw) that Tartan 37s still cost the same as new. Admittedly a dollar doesn't go quite as far as it used to.


This just isn't possible. There's no way a Tartan 37 has the same value today as it did when new in the 70s and 80s, even if you don't account for inflation.

The modern equivalent of a Tartan 37 would be probably a 3400 or 3700.Space wise, closer to the 3400. A 2007 3700 is listed for sale here: 2007 Tartan 3700 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

You can buy two vintage Tartan 37's for that price!


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

patrolman said:


> Jboats?


With one of the worst records of water intrusion of their balsa cored hulls, not likely.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Not just Jboats, but racing boats in general seem to live hard lives. I have looked at many whose ads seemed too good to be true, and when I saw them in person they were aged well beyond their years.

I am not sure what boats hold their value best, but I think not racing boats.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

patrolman said:


> I've always loved Olson 30's and have seen their value hold steady for 15-20 years.


According to soldboats.com their actual average selling price (not asking price) has dropped by 50-60% over that period. Their actual selling prices have dropped to the point where brokers won't list them on yachtworld.com as there is not enough commission in it for them to justify listing them.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

StarwindMango said:


> This just isn't possible. There's no way a Tartan 37 has the same value today as it did when new in the 70s and 80s, even if you don't account for inflation.
> 
> The modern equivalent of a Tartan 37 would be probably a 3400 or 3700.Space wise, closer to the 3400. A 2007 3700 is listed for sale here: 2007 Tartan 3700 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> 
> You can buy two vintage Tartan 37's for that price!


He's saying the well kept old 37s are selling now for what they cost....when new.
And that's basically true.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> He's saying the well kept old 37s are selling now for what they cost....when new.
> And that's basically true.


Only if you pretend there is no difference in the value of the dollar and the effect of inflation.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> Only if you pretend there is no difference in the value of the dollar and the effect of inflation.


That $50k boat original has probably had another 50-75 put into it over those 30ish years.

But it's true they sell near original price...

BTW....
Looks like y'all might get some break in the bad weather down there fairly soon.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

“Cult” boats, like PSC, Hinckley, and catboats in general, might lose significant value when new, but seem to hold their value after about 10 years. In other words, you might buy a 10 year old boat in this category and not see it depreciate (in current dollars) when you sell it 10 years later. 

Anecdotal evidence might not be compelling, but I bought a 1972 18’ catboat for $8000 in 1982 and sold it for $7750 16 years later. I see the same boat (HA18) of comparable vintage being offered for even more today (as listed in the Catboat Associations” “Cats for Sale”. Of course, we are talking about well-maintained boats.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

TARTAN 37 STILL GOING FOR 40K 70K depending on the year big cult following great boats.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

patrolman said:


> Jboats?


Well, if you consider the cost that goes into maintaining and refurbishing those old wooden boat so that they are in the condition that fetches the big bucks, then I doubt there's even one thin dime of profit involved. We've been sailing with Rainbow, J-12 over the last week or so, and I must admit she is a beauty. But whatever her value is today, it isn't a small percent in what some (a bunch?) of rich owners have sunk into her over the years.
I do not think there is any boat out there today that is worth more than she cost originally, if you factor in maintenance, repairs and refurbishing.
The *ONLY* way I know to get a better than market price for a boat, is if you turn it into a successful business.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Boats with vital one-design racing can appreciate. Of course, your opportunity to make depends upon buying a well-priced boat and keeping it in top shape. I"ve sold several at a profit, if you don't consider opportunity cost. Boats needing TLC are generally losing propositions, Dry sailed boat with simple systems can be kept sharp at minimal cost.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Hudsonian said:


> Boats with vital one-design racing can appreciate. Of course, your opportunity to make depends upon buying a well-priced boat and keeping it in top shape. I"ve sold several at a profit, if you don't consider opportunity cost. Boats needing TLC are generally losing propositions, Dry sailed boat with simple systems can be kept sharp at minimal cost.


Please don't think this rude, but was there really a 'profit'?
New sails, repairs and upgrades, storage and operational costs, all added to the purchase price, often leave one feeling pretty good about getting more than one paid for a boat, but not more than what one actually has in the boat.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Bought a psc34 that was sitting inside for several years. Fixed her up and replaced electronics. Sold it the same as purchased after a couple of years. But add in time, labor and upgrades a modest loser.
Bought a one off used for an Ostar. Sat in Connecticut for years on the hard. Put in a cruising interior and cruised it. Sold it flat including upgrades but not if I was billing myself for labor.
Think the BCC 28s are another flat boat even if bought new and held. However it’s an outlier due to there being only 125 of them and the cost of a new one from Cape George being prohibitive. But they are flat even accounting for inflation. Still you might wait for years to find a purchaser willing to put in the hours necessary to keep her Bristol fashion and looking for a minute bwb not a daysailor.
12 1/2s and other classic wood boats are flat. But again market is so so small they’re as far from a liquid asset as imaginable.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Another fools errand...


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

I try to buy low and sell low - makes selling the boat easier - if I break even ( not considering upkeep)I am more than happy - only once did well - had a old ( first year made ) Seapearl 21 - paid $1500 for it - after a year ( with no investment in it other than cleaning it up) put it for sale for $2,000 - figured I would take $1,500 - got a call from a guy in Naples FL - who wanted that particular year and offered $4,000 - thought it might be a scam - but took boat to him - got paid in cash - weird - but I was a happy seller.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

capta said:


> Please don't think this rude, but was there really a 'profit'?
> New sails, repairs and upgrades, storage and operational costs, all added to the purchase price, often leave one feeling pretty good about getting more than one paid for a boat, but not more than what one actually has in the boat.


Of course, there is a profit if you enjoy the use of the boat. Operational costs are what you pay to use the boat. For most of us owning a boat doesn't make sense if you don't enjoy sailing. If you're just looking to invest I'd suggest a balanced portfolio of equities and bonds.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

I suppose you could buy a boat that has already depreciated to the max. Sort of like pickup trucks around here. they depreciate to a point and then level out. 

I think that old tartans, bristols, C&C (and tons of others) have depreciated about as far as they can, and after that the price is all about condition. They are lovely well buit boats. buy a 40 yr old bristol or tartan in good but not perfect condition and make sensible repairs and upgrades. You wont make much money on it but you can tick the box that says "I sold it for more than I bought it".


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

Referring to his Ranger 33, a friend said to me: "Here is my seventy thousand dollar thirty thousand dollar boat."


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Most $500,000 boats appreciate. Your own it for 1 year and add $100,000 of upgrades to it and sell it for $500,500


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think the OP is really asking about making a profit on a boat, but, on having a boat that will be worth a fair chunk of change after years of ownership. If this is so, then I would say that any boat that is well-found when bought, maintained well, will be sold for a fairly large portion of the purchase price. I think we all agree that the fire hose volume of money required to maintain and upgrade a boat will not make a profit possible.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

All boats lose money. Even if you sell it for what you paid, there's lost opportunity cost from pulling the purchase funds out of investments, and also slip fees, maintenance, declining dollar due to inflation... A smaller boat will always lose less money than a bigger boat.

As for "leaving something of value for your daughter," unless she's really into sailing and DIY maintenance, that could be a real albatross to put around her neck. The only boats that sell for top dollar are frequently used and well cared for. If you're a millionaire, someone can do that work for you. For the rest of us, not so much. If you die suddenly, and your daughter has been an equal partner in sailing and maintaining the boat and networking among sailors, then she stands a good chance of selling for top dollar -- or, equally likely, she'll want to keep the boat for herself. The more likely end-of-life scenario is that your health -- and your ability to use and maintain your boat -- declines over several years, and when you die your family is left with a poorly maintained boat that they need to unload. I've been on a lots of boats when I was shopping, and I saw this scenario many times, and even had a couple of brokers offer them to me for free. Those boats were worth less than their $0 offering price.

I'm not telling you not to get a boat. Do what you enjoy (like all of us here), and do your best to get your daughter to share the joy with you. But be honest with yourself that you're doing it primarily for you, and try to put some money into a good trust fund for her so she doesn't get buried in bills when she inherits your slip fees.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

sailforlife said:


> TARTAN 37 STILL GOING FOR 40K 70K depending on the year big cult following great boats.


Replacing it with a new T3700 is almost 300k

Sorry I don't think anyone paying 70k for a T37 is anywhere near the norm. Good condition maybe 45-50k but would have to be exceptional.

Can't go by asking price. Average price of last 20 T37 sold in US is 36 k

To think boats appreciate in price is foolish. Agree they find a level where they barley decrease anymore.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine has to me since the day I got her and have probably poured in tens of thousands after that.

Value to me has nothing to do with $$$


Yes we need $$$ to appreciate the value of sailing...

SAILING IS NOT ABOUT MONEY unless you are in the sailing industry


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

SanderO said:


> Mine has to me since the day I got her and have probably poured in tens of thousands after that.
> 
> Value to me has nothing to do with $$$
> 
> ...


That's true for most of us here. OP's question was about a sailboat as an investment to pass on to his daughter. That largely depends on his daughter's interest in sailing and her financial ability to withstand the carrying costs for the boat until if/when she sells it. She may not "feel the love" like the rest of us.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Greatest investment I ever made...Returns priceless....


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I believe that in the early 1980's there was some significant appreciation (or maybe we should say near zero depreciation) in the used sailboat market. Granted, some of this may have been due to Reagan's tariffs imposed on imports. In the end, protectionism crushed the sailboat industry, and gave us the K-car, but that's another story.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

Final nail for a lot of boat builders was that 10% luxury tax Bush I put in place. Repealed it a couple years later after sales for new boats and small planes crashed through the floor.

Still a sizeable glut of old boats out there that are already fully depreciated relative to their condition. With a lot of boats it seems to be a zero sum game...a boat is worth about the amount of a required repair less than a similar boat that doesn't need said repair. A repowered boat is worth about the cost of a repower more than a boat that hasn't yet had one. There truly aren't many bargains out there. Boats definitely seem to be a get what you pay for thing, unless you randomly luck out.


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

I bought a '65 Hinckley Pilot in the early 90's for $47K and sold it 3 years later for $78K after putting about $25K in upgrades into it as well as completely revarnishing the interior and keeping the exterior looking top notch. So, leaving out mooring and storage fees and insurance, etc. I just about broke even. But, the year I bought it the industry had been in a sales slump and the seller had it listed for 4 prior years as its value declined so he was very motivated. I'd like to say I cleverly planned my purchase to take advantage of that but it was pure luck on my part that I happened to get interested in buying during a time when prices were depressed. Luckily once again, when I decided to upgrade to something bigger, the industry and the boat market had somewhat recovered. 

Then, in 1996 I chose a Nordic 44 for my next boat. The one I bought was one of the most recent ('89) models and was in excellent condition but the manufacturer had gone out of business so that depressed the price. Also, it was a 7' draft boat located in the Bahamas and this was before the Internet made it easy to make the whole world aware of boats for sale. Again, I took very good care of this boat but didn't do any major upgrades other than electronics and interior upholstery and getting it painted with Awlgrip. It was a very well made boat but not one with great name recognition, at least on the east coast. I paid $178K for it and sold it 11 years later for $163K. The purchase price was about average for what they were selling for at the time but it was one of the newest ones and had "low mileage" for it's age. My selling price was somewhat higher than average but the boat was in much better than average condition for its age so I feel like the current owner didn't overpay and we are still friends and he's currently enjoying the boat in St Maarten in winter and Maine in summer. 

I'd say what both boat choices had in common were they were both very well made boats and the situations allowed me to buy them both at a good price but not a total steal. Also, I was pretty patient about the Nordic and had done my homework to be aware of the market for these boats. I realized that due to the situation, they cost a lot less than a similar boat of equal quality that had been made by a builder that was bigger and more well known and they had the general characteristics in a boat that I wanted. 

I've heard of people who did better than I have financially, but I feel like I did about as well as I reasonably could do and I really enjoyed both boats a lot so have no regrets. At least I didn't lose a ton of money and I got to enjoy some quality boats that took good care of me when I needed them to. I think that the focus should first be on getting the type boat that you feel attracted to and that suits how you want to use it, and then make sure it's construction is of high quality, then look for a boat in generally very good condition but that has a somewhat depressed price due to one of the situations that have helped me find good boats at a reasonable price. Good luck!


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Is have a 1965 Alberg 35 that has had I believe five owners. As far as I can see from the title documents, the boat has sold for about $22,000 every time; not sure what the original cost was. We paid $20,000 in 2014. Have made modest improvements, mostly maintenance things. I have a sense that what we do is "pay for our sailing" with what we spend on the boat and that it would probably sell again for close to what I paid, depending on how long I was willing to wait for a buyer.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Pendragon35 said:


> depending on how long I was willing to wait for a buyer.


That is the whole ball of twine in a nutshell.


----------



## patrolman (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. Just to be clear- I don't expect to make a profit. If I do this (and that's still a big if- there's still the significant other to convince) it would mean selling our home which has considerable equity (and potential appreciation) in order to use the money to buy a nice boat in the 100-150K vicinity, live aboard, have cash to send my daughter to school and even some left over. When we kick the bucket the boat would go to my daughter and I expect she would sell it (although she does love sailing....maybe she will take up the liveaboard life too). I know by doing this this we won't be leaving as much as we would had we kept the house, but hopefully we will not have squandered completely her nest egg. That's the thinking. From the responses it sounds like, apart from use expenses and maintenance, a good boat will hold value.

My own experience- When I was young and dumb I bought a CF27 from OCCSailing (Orange Coast College). At the time the market for the boat was about $12,000. Someone donated it to OCC and took a $15,000 write off. OCC shuffled a few papers and took my $4500. I abused the boat racing it (and actually living on it for a couple of years (...I was a 20 something and didn't mind sleeping in a dump racing boat) for 7 years and then sold it for $6000. Win win win. I wouldn't call it profit but I didn't lose my shirt.

As for the reply about the value of J boats- I didn't mean J Class. I'm not a titan of industry. I meant J boats, as in Rod Johnstone. I think one of the boats I'd really like would be a J42 (or maybe a J46... from OCCSS at 1/3 the market value .


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

patrolman said:


> As for the reply about the value of J boats- I didn't mean J Class. I'm not a titan of industry. I meant J boats, as in Rod Johnstone. I think one of the boats I'd really like would be a J42 (or maybe a J46... from OCCSS at 1/3 the market value .


Yes, I was referring to J boats not J Class.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll throw out a Macgregor 36 cat...if in good condition.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

RegisteredUser said:


> I'll throw out a Macgregor 36 cat...if in good condition.


If you're throwing it out I'll come pick it up


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

patrolman said:


> it would mean selling our home which has considerable equity (and potential appreciation) in order to use the money to buy a nice boat in the 100-150K vicinity, live aboard, have cash to send my daughter to school and even some left over. When we kick the bucket the boat would go to my daughter and I expect she would sell it (although she does love sailing....maybe she will take up the liveaboard life too).


I don't want to assume you haven't already thought about the glaring problem with this plan, but for whatever it's worth, have you considered that you and your wife may not be able to live on your boat right up until you die?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think most old larger boats (say over 38 foot or so) will hold there value. New boats do depreciate quite a bit for the first few years then seem to level off. Thing is you are going to be putting in about 10% of the boats value to maintain it and upgrade it to keep it's value the same so you are likely to loose about that over the life of the boat. Selling off everything and living on a boat is never going to be a choice made as an investment, it is a lifestyle choice. Yes the boat if well maintained and purchased smartly will keep at least some of it's value but not the way real-estate would. Smaller boats say 34 foot and under should almost be thought of as disposable. There are just not that many people sailing anymore, so they can be hard to get rid of and you will likely to be the last owner, or will have to give it away.

By the way I had a Vanagon and loved it, would have kept it if it was a Sycro, but I would not pay today's prices unless it had a modern Subaru swap into it.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

Big boats are going to have an eventual zero value as well, in practical terms. Fiberglass lasts a long time, but not forever. It's a composite material and it will break down. Old spars will corrode and will need replaced at gigantic cost. And in the end, as far as market price is concerned, it's always going to be a supply and demand game. Market is saturated, and most new boats sold seem to be big ones. Plus, as time goes on people are going to be less and less impressed with the smaller interior volume of older designs that look like boats instead of dwellings. 

Old boats aren't going to wind up like classic cars, where people will line up at auctions to piss money at them outbidding each other in the hope the car will appreciate.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> I think most old larger boats (say over 38 foot or so) will hold there value. New boats do depreciate quite a bit for the first few years then seem to level off. Thing is you are going to be putting in about 10% of the boats value to maintain it and upgrade it to keep it's value the same so you are likely to loose about that over the life of the boat. Selling off everything and living on a boat is never going to be a choice made as an investment, it is a lifestyle choice. Yes the boat if well maintained and purchased smartly will keep at least some of it's value but not the way real-estate would. *Smaller boats say 34 foot and under should almost be thought of as disposable. There are just not that many people sailing anymore, so they can be hard to get rid of and you will likely to be the last owner, or will have to give it away.*


I would have to disagree. It is certainly a buyers market for moderate sized boats, however, an old boat bought after the recession would probably sell for a large portion of the purchase price. This is assuming it was well cared for. In the sense that the cost of berthing and caring for a boat may exceed the purchase price many times over, the exact purchase and selling prices may be unimportant.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

In my 45 years of experience owning sailboats I've found that the only way to make money on one is to buy a basically sound, popular boat for cheap, put some sweat into it, use and debug it and sell it.

With the exception of an unfinished project I've always sold my boats for more than I had in them - sometimes a LOT more, like double. 

The key is to find one that doesn't need the expensive stuff replaced. Oftentimes simply spending a couple of weeks cleaning them up - polishing the hull & deck, wipe on poly on the interior teak and so forth is enough - it's incredible how many people sell filthy, untouched boats.

Get as many parts & pieces as you can from consignment shops or CL and the like, maybe a nice used spinnaker if the boat doesn't have one and like that.

Buying a good boat and hoping for it to appreciate simply by maintaining it properly - that ain't going to happen.

Doing things my way has allowed me to basically sail for the cost of moorage and insurance - and a lot of sweat, but I like working on them. Making some money at the end is just gravy.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

SloopJonB said:


> In my 45 years of experience owning sailboats I've found that the only way to make money on one is to buy a basically sound, popular boat for cheap, put some sweat into it, use and debug it and sell it.
> 
> With the exception of an unfinished project I've always sold my boats for more than I had in them - sometimes a LOT more, like double.
> 
> ...


That sounds an awful lot like self-employment to me.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I've had my Hunter 410 for 7 years now. A few months ago an older 410 at the marina I was at sold for more than I paid for mine and in looking at the Hunter 410s listed for the most part they are selling for more than I paid 7 years ago.

You want a boat that appreciates, get an early 2000 Hunter! :grin :yacht:


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

Barquito said:


> I would have to disagree. It is certainly a buyers market for moderate sized boats, however, an old boat bought after the recession would probably sell for a large portion of the purchase price. This is assuming it was well cared for. In the sense that the cost of berthing and caring for a boat may exceed the purchase price many times over, the exact purchase and selling prices may be unimportant.


I agree. It's significantly easier to sell a small trailer sailor than a 25ish sloop, and easier to sell a 25ish sloop than a 34 footer. I watch the small boat market, and those that are in good shape with a good trailer go quick, regardless of make.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

caberg said:


> That sounds an awful lot like self-employment to me.


Nope, just messing about in boats. :grin


----------

